# The little things...



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My senior girl doesn't live with me but that doesn't stop me from pestering my father about her well being..

When I do get to go visit my family, and "my girl" I always try to do some extra little special things for her.

I buy her that extra large meaty marrow bone at the butchers (her favorite), buy her that new cute collar and matching leash - oh and the water and food bowls to match, or give her that extra massage during the day, the extra cuddle at bedtime..

Do you do those little extra's for your seniors?

And just because she is so darn cute.. her is my senior.. 

Beau
12.5 years old


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Awe she is so beautiful


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Makes me tear up....so sweet....awwww


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

What a sweet face! Gotta love her.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's lovely.  The extra special thing I do for my girl - she's only 8 - if the puppy doesn't curl up for a nap after dinner, he goes on lock down so she can read stories with the kids and lay in their rooms without being pestered by HineyHead.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I sleep on LJ's dog bed so she can sleep on my bed. Does that count?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Awwwww, Joanne!







Lucky LJ-- you do so very much for her!









Beau is adorable, what a face! I bet she adores and savors her meaty marrow bones and massages!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What a lovely girl. I can tell you love her very much and I'm sure she loves you dearly in return. Seniors are the best.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. I love that you let her take your bed, Joanne!

Thanks everyone, I love my girl. I don't get to see her very often and it is really hard. I worry about her all the time even though my Dad and Grandpa are there with her. They really are great with her, and my Gramps absolutely LOVES her, and she adores him so I know she is happy.


----------

